
GitHub Is Down Again - napsterbr
https://www.githubstatus.com/?25
======
glasenator
Disregarding the business impact, I always find it kind of amusing when github
goes down. All the developers around me will start to stand up and walk around
as if in a collective haze. I work in an area with a large density of tech
companies and sidewalk traffic will increase during these outages.

~~~
kevin_thibedeau
If only we had a distributed system that would let you work off a local
server.

~~~
gbear605
The problem is that things like issues and PR comments aren’t distributed.
Perhaps they should be, but they aren’t now.

------
amenod
Login doesn't work, and `git push` results in this:

    
    
        $ git push
        All ok, pushing.
        Counting objects: 8, done.
        Delta compression using up to 8 threads.
        Compressing objects: 100% (8/8), done.
        Writing objects: 100% (8/8), 1.23 KiB | 0 bytes/s, done.
        Total 8 (delta 7), reused 0 (delta 0)
        remote: Resolving deltas: 100% (7/7), completed with 7 local objects.
        remote: Internal Server ErrorTo git@...
        ! [remote failure]  ... -> ... (remote failed to report status)
        error: failed to push some refs to 'git@...'
    

I guess we'll have to wait.

------
JDiculous
What is the breaking point that forces us to create a more distributed, fault-
tolerant internet that doesn't have us reliant on central authorities?

------
allcontrol
me too

------
louwrentius
Yes, just 500.

